# Laufrad wo am besten in Nürnberg einspeichen lassen?



## bohmy1190 (13. Februar 2007)

Hi! Wollte mal fragen wo man in Nbg. am besten sein Laufrad einspeichen lassen kann! Also dass es anständig gemacht wird, nicht all zu teuer ist und nicht so lang dauert! Wäre über eure Antworten sehr dankbar! MFG bohmy1190


----------



## Priest0r (13. Februar 2007)

bohmy1190 schrieb:


> Hi! Wollte mal fragen wo man in Nbg. am besten sein Laufrad einspeichen lassen kann! Also dass es anständig gemacht wird, nicht all zu teuer ist und nicht so lang dauert! Wäre über eure Antworten sehr dankbar! MFG bohmy1190



zumindest einspeichen kannst dus ja selbst
jeder kann das
und nur zentrieren lassen is dann gar nich mehr so teuer
wer das hier toll macht kann ich dir abre nich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bohmy1190 (13. Februar 2007)

Hm! Das Problem ist, dass ich keine Speichen habe und ich auch nicht weiß wo ich welche her bekomm! Kannst du mir vll sagen wo man welche in Nbg. kriegt? Ich dachte dass einspeichen nicht so leicht ist! Zentriert hab ich sogar schonmal! Naja dann werd ichs wohl selber versuchen wenn ich Speichen und Nippl hab! MFG bohmy1190


----------



## Priest0r (13. Februar 2007)

bohmy1190 schrieb:


> Hm! Das Problem ist, dass ich keine Speichen habe und ich auch nicht weiß wo ich welche her bekomm! Kannst du mir vll sagen wo man welche in Nbg. kriegt? Ich dachte dass einspeichen nicht so leicht ist! Zentriert hab ich sogar schonmal! Naja dann werd ichs wohl selber versuchen wenn ich Speichen und Nippl hab! MFG bohmy1190



die speichen der entsprechenden länge errechnest du dir mit dem spokes calculator, der auf der dt swiss homepage zu finden ist
speichen gibts in nürnberg zB bei
Fahrradkiste und Downhill Stadler usw bestimmt auch.
ich persönlich find einspeichen leichter als zentrieren
hier mal eine anleitung
http://www.bikec.de/technik/index.php?abfrage=einspeichen
viel glück


----------



## bohmy1190 (13. Februar 2007)

Danke erst mal! Irgentwie krieg ich dass mit dem messn ned so gut hin! Hab leider keine Schieblehre da! So ists sehr ungenau und ich weiß ned ob des dann so stimmt! Gibts da dann normen oder sind das alles individuelle längen? Also falls jemand die mase von der Nabe weiß... es ist eine Eastern Bikes - MTB Singlespeed Nabe 10mm Achse 2007. Felge ist eine vuelta excalibur dh! Ich bin irgentwie zu blöd das rauszubekommen! vll hílft mir ja wer dabei  ! Danke schon mal! MFG bohmy1190


----------



## Priest0r (13. Februar 2007)

wenns nich in der tabelle is musst wohl am besten beim hersteller / verkäufer anfragen oder das ausmessen den laden machen lassen.
kommt aber gar nich cool da mit internetteilen hinzurennen und dann nichmal die daten für die speichen parat zu haben, finde ihc.


----------



## bohmy1190 (13. Februar 2007)

Naja ich wills ja jetzt sowieso selbst einspeichen! Da ists doch egal ob ich das Teil aus dem Internet bestellt hab oder nicht? Mh dann werd ich wohl mal schaun ob ich ne schieblehre auftreiben kann und dann mal anständig messen! DANKE für deine Tipps!!! 
MFG bohmy1190


----------



## oBATMANo (13. Februar 2007)

Kann Dir auf jeden Fall die Fahrradkiste in Nürnberg empfehlen 
Kannst auch nich erwarten, dass wenn Du lediglich die Speichen irgendwie festziehst, dass Du dann nen Laufrad zum Preis vom normalen zentrieren gebaut bekommst.
Die Speichen brauchen ne anständige gleichmäßige Spannung und müßen dazu auch mehrmals agedrückt werden usw.

Ansonsten wirst mit dem Laufrad nie glücklich und hast sofort ne riesen Achter der dann durch zentrieren nich mehr rausgeht.
Dadurch hast dann mehr Kohle kaputt gemacht als gespart.


----------



## Bumble (14. Februar 2007)

*Hier ist nochmal die Anleitung die Pristor gepostet hat in groß, damit hab ich bisher alle Laufräder eingespeicht und die haben auch alle gehalten  

http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm

zum speichenlänge berechnen nehm ich aber nicht die Seite von DT-Swiss sondern die hier:

http://www.rst.mp-all.de/splaenge.htm

Viel Erfolg, mit bissl Übung und ein klein wenig Geschick haut das bestimmt hin  *


----------



## harry kroll (14. Februar 2007)

geh einfach zu rösleins radlereck in fürth stadtgrenze. der luggi kann das richtig gut. telefonnr. und adresse findest du im telefonbuch.

ciao harry


----------



## Coffee (14. Februar 2007)

lass das einziehen der speichen dann lieber auch gleich den händler selber machen. die mögen es garnciht so gerne (und es wird dadurch auch nicht günstiger) wenn so "halbfertiges" zeug auf den Tisch kommt.

nur als kleiner tipp

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (14. Februar 2007)

Oder schreibe Coffee ne PM. Sie macht das dann:

Die Quali ist super und Preis unschlagbar 

Bekomme ich vermittlungsprovision?


----------



## bohmy1190 (18. Februar 2007)

So...! Wollte heute das Laufrad einspeichn und musste dann feststelln, dass die Speichenlänge auf beiden Seiten doch nciht gleich lang ist, so wie ich das eigntlcih dachte bei der Singlespeednabe! Wie krieg ich jetzt die 2. länge die ich brauch raus? Die eine Seite hat super geklappt! Ging ohne großen Kraftaufwand! Nun aber die 2. Seite (die nicht Freilaufseite) da kann man ohne gewalt gar nichts ausrichten und so soll das glaub ich nciht sein! Ich krieg grade mal noch 2-3 Speichen rein, dann geht nix mehr! 
Bin über eure Tipps serh dankbar!
MFG bohmy1190


----------



## Priest0r (18. Februar 2007)

nur weils mit der einen seite geklappt hat, heißt das nich, dass die länge stimmt. das würdest du feststellen können, wenns komplett eingespeicht wäre.

wohre hast du denn die längenangabe, nach der du die speichen gekauft hast?


----------



## bohmy1190 (19. Februar 2007)

Hab das mit der Seite von berechnet die Bumble vorgeschlagen hat! Weiß nicht zufällig wer was die richtige Länge für die besagte Nabe und Felge ist? Und ob man 2 unterschiedliche Längen braucht oder nicht? Danke schonmal!
MFG bohmy1190


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2007)

bohmy1190 schrieb:


> Hab das mit der Seite von berechnet die Bumble vorgeschlagen hat! Weiß nicht zufällig wer was die richtige Länge für die besagte Nabe und Felge ist? Und ob man 2 unterschiedliche Längen braucht oder nicht? Danke schonmal!
> MFG bohmy1190



*Du musst halt die Nabe auf den millimeter genau ausmessen vor allem die seitlichen Abstände nicht nur schätzen sondern ganz genau ermitteln, bei einigen Naben bekommst du gleiche Speichenlängen für Rechts und Links, oft aber auch unterschiedliche, hängt halt von der verwendeten Nabe ab.
Der Berechner funktioniert wenn er richtig bedient wird 100%

Auch die Felge musst du genau ausmessen und zwar nicht das Aussenmaß nehmen sondern auch noch Materialstärke und die Öse dazurechnen also praktisch bis zu der Stelle wo innen der Nippel aufliegt.

Alles halt nicht ganz so einfach wenn man es zum ersten mal probiert.  *


----------



## bohmy1190 (19. Februar 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach kann der Rechner gar nicht funktionieren! Er kann auf jedenfall nciht anzeigen ob man 2 unterschiedliche Speichenlängen benötigt! Weil man ja entweder WL ODER WR angeben muss! Das ist aber ja bei den meisten Naben gar nicht der Fall, dass die gleich sind WL und WR! Und die Nabe so genau zu vermessen ist auch sehr schwer! 
MFG bohmy1190

Wenn jemand die genauen Werte der Nabe kennt dann schreibt mir doch bitte! Wäre super!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Februar 2007)

bohmy1190 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand die genauen Werte der Nabe kennt dann schreibt mir doch bitte! Wäre super!!!




?? Du hast die Nabe vor dir liegen und fragst, ob jemand die Abmessungen dieser Nabe weiss? Mal ein Vorschlag: du aenderst die Frage auf "Bei wem kann ich vorbeikommen, damit er mir diese Nabe vermisst?" ab?

Und ausserdem: das ist doch kein Problem mit dem Speichenlaengenrechner und WL und WR, den Bumble da verlinkt hat. Gibst du den Wert fuer WR ein bekommst du die Laenge fuer Rechts, gibst du den Wert fuer WL ein bekommst du den Wert fuer die linke Speichenlaenge. Oder war das jetzt zu einfach gedacht?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bohmy1190 (19. Februar 2007)

@ Bumble: Du kennst dich anscheinend mit dem Rechner aus! Der 1. Wert (Felgendurchmesser am Nippelsitz) müsste doch theoretisch bei jedem 26" Rad gleich sein oder? stimmt dann der Wert der bereits drinsteht vll sogar? Ich habe jedoch erheblich weniger gemessen! (537.3mm) 
Insgesamt bin ich jetzt auf 4mm längere Speichen gekommen als beim ersten mal berechnen! Da waren es 256mm jetzt wären es 260,25mm! Gibts das überhaupt? Macht das wirklich so einen großen Unterscheid diese 4mm? Oder mach ich beim einspeichen selber irgentwas falsch??? Bin langsam recht ratlos!
MFG bohmy1190


----------



## Stylo77 (19. Februar 2007)

ja man solls kam glauben was nen paar millimeter ausmachen


----------



## bohmy1190 (19. Februar 2007)

@ Stylo77: Du bist nicht zufällig der Inhaber von der Fahrradkiste oder? Ich hab jetzt schon 2 mal eine Falsche Speiche bzw. eine Speiche zu wenig bekommen! Da ich nciht in NBG direkt wohne ist das schon ziemlich ärgerlich! Naja muss jetzt ja sowieso ne andere Länge nehmen! 
MFG bohmy1190


----------



## SpongeBob (20. Februar 2007)

Ich kann nur meine Anmerkung wiederholen.

Melde dich einfach mal bei Coffee per PM. Sie hat sogar mir die Technik eines Laufrads beigebracht. Und das will was heißen........


----------



## Coffee (20. Februar 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Ich kann nur meine Anmerkung wiederholen.
> 
> Melde dich einfach mal bei Coffee per PM. Sie hat sogar mir die Technik eines Laufrads beigebracht. Und das will was heißen........



bohmy kauft eben gerne speichen für die vitrine 


coffee


----------



## Stylo77 (20. Februar 2007)

bohmy1190 schrieb:


> @ Stylo77: Du bist nicht zufällig der Inhaber von der Fahrradkiste oder? Ich hab jetzt schon 2 mal eine Falsche Speiche bzw. eine Speiche zu wenig bekommen! Da ich nciht in NBG direkt wohne ist das schon ziemlich ärgerlich! Naja muss jetzt ja sowieso ne andere Länge nehmen!
> MFG bohmy1190



ne bin ich nicht


----------



## SpongeBob (21. Februar 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> bohmy kauft eben gerne speichen für die vitrine
> 
> 
> coffee



Oder für Ebay


----------



## norman68 (21. Februar 2007)

@bohmy1190

da du ja aus Altdorf kommst sollte doch der Weg nach Feucht für dich machbar sein. Da solltest mal zum Radsport Duschl mit deinem ganzen Zeug gehen und es da machen lassen.

Ciao Norman


----------



## bohmy1190 (21. Februar 2007)

Habs jetzt eingespeicht! Zentriern tu ichs nachher oder morgen! Mal schaun wies wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seether (3. März 2007)

Beim stadler


----------

